# Ask Me About Hunting



## Ankari (Jul 15, 2014)

I have no clue about hunting, but I do have questions. I hope someone will be so kind as to volunteer their knowledge.

Sorry about the crass question, but I'm going to realism.

Do deer defecate when they are killed?


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jul 15, 2014)

Yes, I've seen this a lot. However, you will likely find the scat on the blood trail, not lying by or under the body.


----------



## Ankari (Jul 15, 2014)

T.Allen.Smith said:


> Yes, I've seen this a lot. However, you will likely find the scat on the blood trail, not lying by or under the body.



What about a near instant kill?


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jul 15, 2014)

My closest experience would be a deer that ran 40 yards after taking a .308 through both lungs and clipping the heart. That's the quickest kill I've witnessed. My point in telling you that is there are only a couple ways in which big game will die instantly or not move after being hit. Even after massive vital organ trauma, a wild animal can go a good distance. They're tougher than you or I. 

The first is a head shot, which would most likely be accidental (except for game like turkey). The second is a spinal injury which might disable an animal from running.

So, to answer your question fully.... How is the animal dying? What is causing the wound? Where is the wound?


----------



## Ankari (Jul 15, 2014)

T.Allen.Smith said:


> So, to answer your question fully.... How is the animal dying? What is causing the wound? Where is the wound?



It would be from a large bird that killed like a diving eagle. The bird would have about a 30 foot wingspan and a 10 foot body.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jul 15, 2014)

Okay, so what precisely kills? Is it talons ripping into the organs? The spine snapping under pressure of the talons? Or the animals beak or maw?

I'm no expert on raptors, but I think it's talons that kill from puncture wounds. If, however, you need the prey to die instantly then I'm sure there's a way that could feasibly happen. I've never witnessed a deer dying instantly so this is conjecture, but all animals release their bowels either moments before or after death. Instant death, or any other, relaxes the bowel muscles. In your example, I could see an animal defecating the moment it dies (or even releasing feces immediately following death).

That's about the best I can do from a fantasy-raptor perspective.


----------

